# 17' Ankona Native SUV..Teaser pics



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretty skiff! You are going to love it!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks! 

It's nothing crazy, I know, but it's better than my RiverHawk! If I had known he was going to use black doors on the storage compartments then I would have gotten the powdercoat package. I'll have it all matching sometime down the road. I just want to FISH right now. I haven't been able to in almost 2 months....


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks sweet, you really are going to love it! It looks like it's set up a lot like my Cayenne - simple is that way to go, plus you can always add stuff later. Do you have that coffin box rigged as a live well? 

Hopefully it's done this weekend for you, I know those last few days of waiting are TOUGH!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice looking ride man!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw it the other day as I drove by, the color is a good choice


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Looks sweet, you really are going to love it! It looks like it's set up a lot like my Cayenne - simple is that way to go, plus you can always add stuff later. Do you have that coffin box rigged as a live well?
> 
> Hopefully it's done this weekend for you, I know those last few days of waiting are TOUGH!


Thanks! Yeah, this waiting isnt fun! And yes, the coffin box is a livewell. 
Richard has to install the jacked up jackplate, 40hp Tohatsu, Trolling motor with quick disconnect, battery, etc.

Leauxtide, thanks! Weren't you interested in seeing it when I got it back home?


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Since Ankona doesn't post prices on their site, could you give us some idea of what the complete package costs? Are we talking closer to $20k, $30k, or $40k?

Thanks a lot,
Zach


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

> Since Ankona doesn't post prices on their site, could you give us some idea of what the complete package costs?  Are we talking closer to $20k, $30k, or $40k?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Less then 15K


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Depends on what you get. I opted for the 40hp engine, the more expensive jack plate and center console so that adds to the price. 

For 15k you can get close to what my final build will be.

Hey, Brazil.. did you notice my transom??  Mel also made the poling platform a wee bit taller to make sure the engine cover never meets it. Haha


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

you will like the black hatches. it goes well with the entire color combo. wait till you see it with the motor u will change your mind


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh I really like the black hatches don't get me wrong but I will eventually have the poling platform and steering wheel painted to match them and the engine. 

I'm so ready to get this boat wet its not even funny!!!!!!!! Richard started rigging it yesterday and today I should hopefully know if I can get it this weekend. Fingers crossed!! ;D


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Bad news...

A Jacked Up Jack plate will not fit a SUV with a cut down transom. I'm super bummed. I'm gettin the Atlas Micro Jacker now.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Since Ankona doesn't post prices on their site, could you give us some idea of what the complete package costs?  Are we talking closer to $20k, $30k, or $40k?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Zach


Depending on options....for some models.....less than $10K.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well the Atlas Micro Jacker will be at Richards tomorrow and it seems as if I will be getting the boat this weekend.... 

Still bummed about not getting the Jacked-Up plate, but there is nothing we can do but to roll on and be an example for future customers. ;D

So it will be a 40hp Tohatsu 15" shaft with the Atlas Micro Jacker JP.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

For those that care.......




























These were sent to me today. The boat is still at Bossmans and will be there for atleast another week. The binnacle is on back order from Tohatsu apparently, so I couldn't pick up the boat today. They didn't find this out til Friday morning. If anyone is in that area check out the boat for me and let me know what you think.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Trust us bro we dont just care...we are family.

Keep the pics coming!

;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Well the Atlas Micro Jacker will be at Richards tomorrow and it seems as if I will be getting the boat this weekend....
> 
> Still bummed about not getting the Jacked-Up plate, but there is nothing we can do but to roll on and be an example for future customers.  ;D
> 
> So it will be a 40hp Tohatsu 15" shaft with the Atlas Micro Jacker JP.


What price were you quoted for a jacked up jack plate? Its got the same actuator as the atlas right? Last i checked the jacked up plate was 400 more than the atlas. Also that 40 is sweet! How much was it if you dont mind me asking? Sweet boat by the way.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, your are correct about to price of the atlas. The atlas is hydraulic while the jacked up is electric and uses a lenco actuator.

The price for the engine is somewhere around 4300 or so. I don't have the invoice in front of me.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Not familiar with the atlas. 
Mine has a Lenco actuator. 
Jacked up is a great product with great customer service. 
Met the guys of the shop and they live by their product. 
Great addition to the copperhead.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well.. I had the jacked up plate and Mel was supposed to cut the transom down enough to run a 15" shaft engine and a jacked up jack plate, however when Richard went to mount the jacked up plate the transom had been cut down too far. So I got stuck with the Atlas.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Binnacle finally arrived at Bossman's. Came two days late, but is FINALLY THERE! They sent me these Friday. I'm going to be meeting their driver in Tallahassee on Thursday to pick it up.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweettttttttttt!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I saw that today at Bossman's when I picked up my SUV17. Looks like a nice boat. I like how you did the black hatches to contrast! Let me know how you like it!!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

The hatches were chosen for me haha, but I really like them as I'm a fan of black.

Thanks for the compliments! I'm READY TO GO FISHIN!!!

Now I need to order a cupped prop.....


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like I bought a "blemished" hull. Pretty pissed that I dint know about this. I'm picking it up in a few hours.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Looks like I bought a "blemished" hull. Pretty pissed that I dint know about this. I'm picking it up in a few hours.


ugh that sucks, hope all goes well


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Me too. They worked on it yesterday but neglected to tell me until I CALLED them to ask if the boat had been picked up for delivery.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

well I wouldn't worry, seems like they will get you right


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll go into more detail when I stop driving...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

The boat is in my possession. I have about 350 miles to go. 

The hull had a blister on the starboard side that was NOTICED YESTERDAY.. they attempted to fix it but the gel coat color is way off. That's all I'm going to say at this point until I get some more information from other parties.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow, well that kinda stinks, are you heading back or just taking it home??


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Taking it home. I didn't know about this until 3 hours into my trip. Their diver met me for delivery.


----------



## Pure286 (Mar 9, 2011)

That sucks. I would send it back and get it corrected and make sure the color matches. Thats alot of money to fork out not to have it look new. Hope it works out or at least you get some sort of refund for the problem.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

No Q.C. check? I would find a professional glass guy to fix it and send the bill to Ankona.


----------



## Pure286 (Mar 9, 2011)

Where's the Ankona army to give their 2 cents on this :-?


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

lets give the Ankona peeps time to fix it (or make it right).. Things like this happen, the real test is to see how they respond


----------



## Pure286 (Mar 9, 2011)

10-4 on dat. I understand, but dang its a brand new boat- Ankona and Bossman should have caught it and informed the customer prior to delivery. Sounds like somebody was hoping it wouldn't be noticed. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Where's the Ankona army to give their 2 cents on this :-?


Right here. Give the accused a chance before jumping down their throats.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Sounds like somebody was hoping it wouldn't be noticed.  That's all I'm saying.


Knowing Mel, I seriously doubt that. I'm sure they'll make it right.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

They do inspections before the hulls leave the shop. I can't see how that would slip by. Maybe that happened at Bossman? I don't see how Ankona would make it with the color not matching. They build the skiffs... they have the colors in stock. They will know what gel coat was used on the skiff. 

I'm sure it will be taken care of. Mel has always stood behind his skiffs. You sure it was a blister and not a chip that was poorly repaired by a party after the matter? it could have happened during rigging at Bossman. I'm just saying. Although, if it did happen at Mel's, I'm sure he's good for it. He's taken care of me with any issues I have ever had with anything. Whether it be any issues on the skiff, or something that happened after the matter.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm working on a solution with Bossman Boats. Let's don't get this thread out of hand just yet. At this point I love my boat I just need to get the "spot" fixed.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I've had my gel coat fixed 3x at Bossman boats because of numerous trailer issues. They'll get it taken care of. Give Mel a chance and some time and it will work out.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Where is the blemish? I looked at your boat pretty well when I was at Bossman's and I didn't notice anything either? Can you send a picture?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Look at the trailer thread: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1332617892


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Dave,
> 
> I just got some pics about the gelcoat late today and I've just sent you an email, Sat. evening at 8 pm. and then I see this trailer issue. Personally, I'm about speechless. I'm not saying everything is perfect at our end, but that setup is intolerable and it will be corrected. Richard has used the Karavan's and maybe they just got the wrong model or something but its just simply beyond me how this could happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > Dave,
> >
> > I just got some pics about the gelcoat late today and I've just sent you an email, Sat. evening at 8 pm.  and then I see this trailer issue.  Personally, I'm about speechless.  I'm not saying everything is perfect at our end, but that setup is intolerable and it will be corrected.  Richard has used the Karavan's and maybe they just got the wrong model or something but its just simply beyond me how this could happen.
> >
> > ...



Thanks, Outcast. I sent him an Email back! 

Oh and by the way. MY BOAT IS SICK! (as in cool) haha I just gotta get these "bugs" worked out. I'm not trying to bring any down in the this thread. So no one think I'm pissed or gonna blow up on someone. That's not my style. Chit does happen and Chit will get fixed.  Once all the issues are resolved I will give yall a nice little review in a new thread..with plenty of pictures and no name calling.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I want to check it out sometime Dave. I have a good feeling that they will make it right in short order.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Thanks, Outcast. I sent him an Email back!
> 
> Oh and by the way. MY BOAT IS SICK! (as in cool) haha I just gotta get these "bugs" worked out. I'm not trying to bring any down in the this thread. So no one think I'm pissed or gonna blow up on someone. That's not my style. Chit does happen and Chit will get fixed.   Once all the issues are resolved I will give yall a nice little review in a new thread..with plenty of pictures and no name calling.


Great attitude to have..I know you're probably real frustrated with whats going on, but Mel is handling it and making it right.. I always told myself that its not if a company falls, its how they get up that shows their true character. Can't wait for the finished pics and review!!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well it's going back to Florida tomorrow..

It will be getting the Float-On, the infamous spot fixed AND and few other things....


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Well it's going back to Florida tomorrow..
> 
> It will be getting the Float-On, the infamous spot fixed AND and few other things....


Are they going to meet you halfway or are you driving it all the way down???


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Neither, thank God.

Richard sold a boat to a guy in Texas so on Rusty's return trip back to Florida he picked my boat up in Kenner. That was a HUGE relief for me. I can't wait to get it back because I've got new areas to fish marked on my googlemaps and I've got my Humminbird 597ci to install..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Best of luck, hope all finally works out for you.  Be sure to post your install of the Humminbird 597ci.  Looks like a nice unit!


----------



## SaltHD (Apr 17, 2012)

That is a beautiful skiff


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> That is a beautiful skiff


Thanks! It will be much better once I finish adding my odds and ends! I just wish trim tabs weren't so dang expensive.  I could see spending 400 on some but 6-700 is just hard for me to shell out. 

Loki, I like the 597 so far but I had to get the HotMaps Premium. The GPS map the is on the unit is not worth a flip so the chip was a must have for the areas I fish. I kinda wish I had saved up to get a 800 series because they accept the HotMaps Platnium where as my 597 wont. Plus you get the 8" screen. Oh well...if I decide I need it I'll sell the 597. 

The only thing I need now is a power distribution block under the center console so I can wire in the HumminBird. Soon enough it will have a Millenia stereo and possibly some LEDs, but that's not must have.

I haven't heard from Mel or Richard on the status of my boat so I'm only guessing when I say that it made the ride back to Florida.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

it made it and that float on looks alot better!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank God!! ;D I cant wait to see it under that trailer!


----------

